# General > Music >  Wick Accordion & Fiddle Club

## oldchemist

Next Club Night is Tuesday 15th January at 7:30 in Mackay's Hotel, Wick for Local Bands Night. Admission members £3, non-members £4, membership £4. All welcome including musicians of all abilities - just turn up and have a tune. Not confined to accordions and fiddles.

----------

